# Should She Go Up On Price?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My wife has been getting all kinds of clients for advertising.Everyone is telling her she is a third of what everyone else is charging.

Ok she is happy with what she is getting keeping busy and still having time to put on plenty more.

Question should she consider going up on price or basically continue to undercut everyone else?

big rock pile


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

If she's happy with what she's making and she's not getting so much business that she can't accomodate it, start calling it an 'introductory special' so it won't take people by surprise if/when she raises prices. If her overhead is low and she's making a good profit while still undercutting the competition, then by all means continue until you're getting too many advertisers to fit onto the site/page, and then start raising the price to thin it out a bit.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well right cost is transportation and a room every so often but if she gets one client it more than covers this.Only thing is when she goes out of state she will have to upgrade her Web Page but she has it for 5 years.

big rock pile


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I have people tell me my eBay prices are 'very reasonable', which basicaly translates into 'less than the market would bear'. Could she do the same sales volume on say 60% of her competitors prices?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ken Scharabok said:


> I have people tell me my eBay prices are 'very reasonable', which basicaly translates into 'less than the market would bear'. Could she do the same sales volume on say 60% of her competitors prices?


Thing is she is dealing with older people that have never used the Internet they're scared of it.They are on a tight budget.Once she can show them there is nothing to fear their friends are having success with it they calm down and use her.

I know in a way this is Bad but I figure after awhile they will feel they need her and she can come up on her price.

big rockpile


----------



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

One way to handle pricing is this...

If your pricing is doable for you then keep on trucking and as business starts getting too busy, as in more work than you can possibly handle, then you start raising your prices a little at a time. By raising prices you will slow the business model some, but if you are good at what you do jobs will still keep coming your way. This is a balancing act and should be done slowly so you don't scare of the good clients(who are looking for more than just the cheapest deal), but when done slow n steady it will help you make more for your time and not be too swamped with business.

My two cents....take it for what ye paid for it.


----------



## twospirit (May 25, 2010)

I definitely agree with the "introductory special" idea. This gives her some wiggle room if she sees the need to raise her prices in the future but still keeps her services fresh and new to prospective customers.

Michael


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

If her prices are so low she has more business than she can handle she needs to up her prices.


----------

